# EOS - Electro Optic Systems Holdings



## keebab (23 August 2005)

Hey All, 

I've been given a homework assingment to do some fundamental research on EOS for an investment group that I attend. I currently collecting financials and broker research and trying to collate the info in order to be able to offer an opinion one way or the other. 

I couldn't find any previous topics in the search thread but am interested in peoples opinions on this stock. 

EOS has two main focuses:  1. Is the development of military weapon systems one of which is currently deployed in Iraq. 2. Is the ongoing development of a space debris and destruction system to protect orbiting satellites from damage from space junk. From my opinion in terms of the research I have done. 

Good Aspects
1: The debt level of the company is extremely low. 
2: Levels of both Aus & American gov investment is a positive sign
3: Earnings Per Share are positive for the last three years. 

Bad Aspects
1: Currently no dividends paid. 
2: Competition from much larger and established companies including Boeing, Lockheed Martin and General Dynamics. 
3: Future contracts are not guarunteed and currently listed as speculative. 

This is a new task for me so I am enjoying it and would welcome anyone's thoughts or comments. 

Cheers

Mick


----------



## robusta (3 November 2011)

Very interesting little company with blue sky potentual if the ever get their act together. Very lumpy returns however make EOS hard to follow.


----------



## Purple XS2 (3 November 2011)

robusta said:


> Very interesting little company with blue sky potentual if the ever get their act together. Very lumpy returns however make EOS hard to follow.




As keebab noted above: 







keebab said:


> the ongoing development of a space debris and destruction system to protect orbiting satellites from damage from space junk




Somehow I think that what they mean by "space junk" is "spy or weapons satellites we don't like". If things ever get James Bondish up there, the sort of weapons system EOS is developing will be very big news.

Both the systems, and their perceived urgency are embryonic at present, but all it takes is for an event ("one of our satellites is missing") and space war will be on in earnest.


----------



## robusta (3 November 2011)

EOS are quoting with a JV partner on the US govt CROWS (Common Remotely Operated Weapons Station) contract. 
It is diffucult to research competitors in this industry and the margins are also very lumpy.
Another one for my watch list.


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 September 2014)

Exciting times:





On being queried by the ASX about the climb of the last couple of days, EOS responded with a boiler-plate "no reason" except for as previously announced, specifically the big one: EOS and Lockheed Martin enter Space Collaboration Agreement of late August.

Discl: have held, and recently bought & sold at minimal gain - I missed the party. (sigh). Continuing to watch with interest.


----------



## pixel (24 September 2014)

Purple XS2 said:


> Exciting times:




Agree; the chart has attracted my attention and I had hoped to snap some up on pullback.




While assessing whether it might be advisable to "chase", i.e. bid higher than I normally would, I have come across the Auditors' qualification on page 11. Make of it what you want, it's not that uncommon for Auditors covering their backs; I know, I've been an Auditor myself at one stage of my professional life. Still, it keeps me from becoming too exuberant even though the collaboration sounds promising.

Another interesting fact I discovered is a connection to AKP at board level.




At this time, I hold neither stock, having traded AKP recently, but taken profit at $13.99.
Keeping my eyes on both.


----------



## pixel (16 October 2014)

EOS *might be* approaching support, at around the same time that its sibling AKP does.
Watching both, but currently holding neither.


----------



## pixel (7 December 2015)

In case someone is still awake and looking for space junk : - EOS could well benefit from our PM's innovation initiative. Although there is a small gap open down to $1.20, I put some money on the upside.




So far, volume is still low, but the course of trades seems to suggest demand rather than supply.
Once $1.40 is broken, it may attract more technical traders. I am buying...


----------



## pixel (30 December 2015)

The gap at $1.20 is now well and truly closed; following yesterday's reversal candle, today's gap-up looks more like the completion of a Morning Star, resulting in a break-away gap that may well remain open for a long time.




The volume may seem a little low, but at this time of year, that is not unusual.
As long as $1.20 holds, so will I.


----------



## pixel (24 February 2016)

Taking another look at EOS. Less than 60M shares, directors and staff holding good-sized parcels; that would explain low trading volumes.
Long-term chart shows sustained uptrend, with current resistance at $1.50. That level has seen 3 recent attempts to break through; Often, the 4th attempt - if it comes - turns out to be successful.




As long as support remains weak, I'll stay away; waiting for increased volume suggesting another run towards $1.50.


----------



## pixel (24 February 2016)

pixel said:


> The gap at $1.20 is now well and truly closed; following yesterday's reversal candle, today's gap-up looks more like the completion of a Morning Star, resulting in a break-away gap that may well remain open for a long time.




PS: The "breakaway" theory turned out to be only short-lived. All recent gaps have been closed.


----------



## pixel (1 April 2016)

Coming off $1 support. I'm ready to get back in. Yes, it's low volume, but that's always been the case.
Note the recently issued director options, exercise price $3. ("I'd like to see that." )


----------



## pixel (7 April 2016)

Don't anybody take any notice of my ramblings. I'm just talking to myself here 




I've been swing-trading up to the obvious resistance; now adding again to be prepared for a not-so-surprising announcement and break of the current Darvas Box.


----------



## peter2 (7 April 2016)

Ha ha, ramble away. *EOS* is a stock I'll never trade due to its reliance on fickle gov't contracts and low daily volume. 

Your chart boxes are truly prodigious, but a little too jaundiced for my tastes. Keep up the good work.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2016)

peter2 said:


> Ha ha, ramble away. *EOS* is a stock I'll never trade due to its reliance on fickle gov't contracts and low daily volume.
> 
> Your chart boxes are truly prodigious, but a little too jaundiced for my tastes. Keep up the good work.




I don't trust Gov'mints either, but charts are a different matter 
Let's see the current resistance at $1.30 break, and $1.50 beckons. Sure, volume is still low and there are a couple of gaps below, but if the lack of volume is caused by retreating supply (as seems to be the case) then I accept the gap as break-away.




I start buying;
Let's see if the new board member, an Air Marshal, creates enough good will to crack the $1.30 barrier.


----------



## pixel (3 June 2016)

peter2 said:


> Ha ha, ramble away. *EOS* is a stock I'll never trade due to its reliance on fickle gov't contracts and low daily volume.
> 
> Your chart boxes are truly prodigious, but a little too jaundiced for my tastes. Keep up the good work.




Sometimes it pays to ignore the noise and just focus on the chart. (Sorry if the colours offend some aesthetics. They came as standard with the software and I got used to them.) The chart doesn't tell what attracted the sudden volume-buying. Could be the connection to AKP via the maligned Barts. But as long as the sp rises I don't need to know or care.


----------



## skc (3 June 2016)

pixel said:


> Sometimes it pays to ignore the noise and just focus on the chart. (Sorry if the colours offend some aesthetics. They came as standard with the software and I got used to them.) The chart doesn't tell what attracted the sudden volume-buying. Could be the connection to AKP via the maligned Barts. But as long as the sp rises I don't need to know or care.




May be... but I guess the spurt may have been the result of their AGM which included this quote



> EOS expects to be profitable in the first half of 2016, and to hold in excess of $6 million in cash at 30 June 2016.


----------



## Value Hunter (3 June 2016)

pixel said:


> Agree; the chart has attracted my attention and I had hoped to snap some up on pullback.
> 
> While assessing whether it might be advisable to "chase", i.e. bid higher than I normally would, I have come across the Auditors' qualification on page 11. Make of it what you want, it's not that uncommon for Auditors covering their backs; I know, I've been an Auditor myself at one stage of my professional life. Still, it keeps me from becoming too exuberant even though the collaboration sounds promising.
> 
> Another interesting fact I discovered is a connection to AKP at board level.




Its interesting that as a former auditor somebody far more qualified than most to understand company accounts you choose to focus primarily on charts rather than company accounts. It seems to me a curious position and a waste of your talents. Care to explain the choice?


----------



## pixel (3 June 2016)

Value Hunter said:


> Its interesting that as a former auditor somebody far more qualified than most to understand company accounts you choose to focus primarily on charts rather than company accounts. It seems to me a curious position and a waste of your talents. Care to explain the choice?




That is easy to explain:
For about 5% of my professional life, I have been an IT Auditor. 
The other 95% it was IT Development and/or Management.


----------



## Boggo (3 June 2016)

pixel said:


> I don't trust Gov'mints either, but charts are a different matter
> Let's see the current resistance at $1.30 break, and $1.50 beckons. Sure, volume is still low and there are a couple of gaps below, but if the lack of volume is caused by retreating supply (as seems to be the case) then I accept the gap as break-away.
> I start buying;
> Let's see if the new board member, an Air Marshal, creates enough good will *to crack the $1.30 barrier.*




Nice work pixel.
Good to see the reality making money while the theorists are looking for something in the reports to try to figure out what just happened 
:nosympath

(pic of reality vs theory - click to expand)


----------



## McLovin (3 June 2016)

Boggo said:


> Nice work pixel.
> Good to see the reality making money while the theorists are looking for something in the reports to try to figure out what just happened
> :nosympath
> 
> (pic of reality vs theory - click to expand)




Wow, you're a douche. 

Hilarious.


----------



## galumay (4 June 2016)

McLovin said:


> Wow, you're a douche.




Isn't he? 

The evangelists are always the most irritating!


----------



## McLovin (4 June 2016)

galumay said:


> Isn't he?
> 
> The evangelists are always the most irritating!




I don't think evangelists can ladle on the passive aggressiveness quite as well. He must be a delight to be around in real life.


----------



## pixel (5 June 2016)

McLovin said:


> I don't think evangelists can ladle on the passive aggressiveness quite as well. He must be a delight to be around in real life.




Define "passive aggressiveness".
Is it any better than the *active *aggressiveness of the anti-T/A crusaders that jumped out of the woodwork with multiple copies of inflammatory troll-BS? 
I thought a civilised forum offered room enough for F *and *T ... and P and Q and ...


----------



## McLovin (5 June 2016)

pixel said:


> Define "passive aggressiveness".
> Is it any better than the *active *aggressiveness of the anti-T/A crusaders that jumped out of the woodwork with multiple copies of inflammatory troll-BS?
> I thought a civilised forum offered room enough for F *and *T ... and P and Q and ...




So two wrongs make a right. Got it. That's a great standard to be setting in a civilised forum.


----------



## pixel (6 June 2016)

> douche
> duːʃ/
> noun
> noun: douche; plural noun: douches
> ...








Anybody who followed the Chart could have made enough profit to pay for a few showers.


----------



## pixel (12 October 2016)

pixel said:


> Anybody who followed the Chart could have made enough profit to pay for a few showers.




... and those who missed the turn would have taken a bath 
Now we're back to where it all started, except for the volume.




I'm not convinced yet that we have a supported Low in place, but shall keep it on my watchlist.
The technical break level is $1.30, pretty much the same as six months ago.


----------



## pixel (10 November 2016)

It may be a short-lived "Trump Effect" that creates renewed interest in EOS. But the Chart suggests a recovery could be on its way, and I follow the chart.




Seeing there's only few offers below $1.50 resistance, I'm accumulating. 
As always, DYOR and watch those stops.


----------



## pixel (18 November 2016)

pixel said:


> It may be a short-lived "Trump Effect" that creates renewed interest in EOS. But the Chart suggests a recovery could be on its way, and I follow the chart.
> Seeing there's only few offers below $1.50 resistance, I'm accumulating.
> As always, DYOR and watch those stops.








This could well develop more legs. No longer looking quite so short-lived anymore.
After trading a few Intraday swings, I am now building a longer-term position, to hold as long as the latest support ($1.30) doesn't fail.


----------



## pixel (12 December 2016)

Announcement early December: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01809291
... and corresponding market reaction:




I hold; intending to add at pullback - if/ when.


----------



## pixel (15 December 2016)

Quick, sharp pullback to the first Fibonacci level. Volume is still a bit on the low side. Makes me a tad uncertain whether 1.60 is indeed THE support to add at.


----------



## pixel (8 March 2017)

somebody knew how to trigger stop-loss orders.
Pity I didn't catch on soon enough


----------



## Cam019 (22 March 2017)

This caught my eye tonight. A highish volume breakout through a previous level of resistance closing close to the days high. EOS is now trading at its highest price over the last 11 years so there is no background resistance. I'm interested to see where this can go.

I do not hold a current position in this stock.

Daily chart:





Weekly chart:


----------



## Purple XS2 (22 March 2017)

I think I'm going to have consign this one to the "one that got away" drawer: I held a fair pile last year, and when the SP dipped down towards $1.00 (& a bit) I reached my pain thresh-hold and bailed out.

Now look at it. At $1.50 I thought naaah, not gunna chase it ...
Well done to those who bought in or held.


----------



## pixel (19 September 2017)

Today's t/halt for a Capital Raising should bring the price back down again.
I'm no longer holding.


----------



## greggles (6 February 2018)

Another bright spot on a dark day was Electro Optic Systems Holdings. 

EOS rose 5.5% today after being re-instated to official quotation. The company announced that it had completed a $60 million placement by issuing 20,618,557 shares at a price of $2.91 per share. The capital raising was oversubscribed and received strong participation from new and existing shareholders. 

The company also announced that it has in excess of $580m in orders for its new R-400S-Mk2 weapon system.


----------



## galumay (3 May 2019)

Had my attention drawn back to this business again, was vaguely interested until I was reading thru past reports and was reminded that Fred Bart is Chairman. Pass.


----------



## peter2 (3 May 2019)

Thanks for that. You've just joined some dots in my neural network. ie I've had an AHA moment. 
Fred Bart is also CEO of Audio Pixels.


----------



## galumay (3 May 2019)

Yup.


----------



## Miner (12 May 2019)

galumay said:


> Had my attention drawn back to this business again, was vaguely interested until I was reading thru past reports and was reminded that Fred Bart is Chairman. Pass.



Hello @peter2  and @galumay
So that I can understand both of your cryptic postings   on Fred Bart - are you suggesting he was unsuccessful in AXP and what the pass meant? Not good for EOS in your observation?
I noticed the company only has countries as customers and would be under restriction on sales with limited customers. Company's disclaimer on their product not being tested on Yemen is also not well understood by me. Have not seen it closely but interested now


----------



## galumay (12 May 2019)

I dont believe he is a manager with integrity and that is an absolute red flag for me.


----------



## Belli (12 May 2019)

Fred Bart.  Phil Bart, brother.  Phil Bart and Stan Howard, Directors National Textiles.  Stan Howard. John Howard (ex-PM), brother.


----------



## Miner (12 May 2019)

Belli said:


> Fred Bart.  Phil Bart, brother.  Phil Bart and Stan Howard, Directors National Textiles.  Stan Howard. John Howard (ex-PM), brother.



Thanks folks. Interesting references you mentioned. 
On the company profile of EOS  the directors are ex military and got excited initially. But now will step back twice. Any one related to the con man who deprived country with a fake Tampa crisis and deprived Peter Costello just for his own gain, is a NO ENTRY.  I am not a fan of any party. But against any unethical practice even if the person could be a PM. 
Thanks again .


----------



## galumay (12 May 2019)

...not to mention the ethics issues with investing in a business which designs big things to kill people!


----------



## Miner (12 May 2019)

@galumay 
100% agreed. Your slap on my face on the notion of ethics is well earned. You opened my eyes. Can not thank enough for stopping me being seen as a hypocritical.  
Good comment and many thanks.


----------



## Belli (14 May 2019)

And yet apart from the military aspect it also provides measuring systems for astronomical and space research so it all depends on viewpoints.

Unfortunately science and military are closely intertwined and have been for centuries.

Lovely bronze cooking pot you have there.  Can you make a spear out of it?

The dependency on each other was reinforced for me with "Accessory to War" by Neil deGrasse Tyson and Avis Lang.


----------



## galumay (14 May 2019)

Belli said:


> And yet apart from the military aspect it also provides measuring systems for astronomical and space research so it all depends on viewpoints.




Not really, its a pretty weak argument to justify something bad by saying there is also a good side to it. Without invoking Godwin's Law, I can think of some really obvious examples to show how bad that line of  thinking is!!

I think its simply a question of ethics, and whether that influences you as an investor. For me its unethical to design and build things intended to kill people, and I choose not to invest in businesses that profit from killing. It wouldn't matter what other positive things they did, I just wouldn't be invested. 

Others wont have an issue with it, or override their personal ethics when it comes to investing.


----------



## Belli (14 May 2019)

That wasn't the point of my post but if you wish to read it that way go for it if it suits you.


----------



## galumay (14 May 2019)

I read it as you wrote it, if your point was something else then my telepathy let me down!


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2019)

OK time to post a chart of EOS as the price is going into outer space. Today's latest news is that EOS has officially started another division, Space Communications using lasers. They claim their technology overcomes the atmospheric distortion of the laser beam and can do it with less power. Pretty significant development if it's true.


----------



## Purple XS2 (14 March 2020)

Anndd ... welcome to 2020, where we all enjoy getting hit-on-the-head lessons:




Having reached the dizzy heights of $10.00 +, *EOS* vicariously caught COVID-19, and as of last close (Friday 13th) was at $4.70, courtesy of the late afternoon rally across the ASX. Intra-day low point was $4.11, eewww.
But its fundamentals look strong: its balance sheet is good, revenue forecasts remain bullish, outer-space is surely destined to be a rapidly escalting theatre of operations both civil and - shall we say - uncivil, for as long as civilization as we know it lasts.
So it's my pick for the post-recovery front-runners. Whenever the recovery is.
Regards,
P


----------



## galumay (14 March 2020)

Its still run by a Bart. Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## Purple XS2 (21 April 2020)

*EOS* been up and down since last - SP recovered to $6.00+, until the company announced a share issue of $4.75 to institutions to raise something like $130 mill. The announcement made reference to slow-down in delivery and receipts because of COVID-19.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200415/pdf/44gypx4jc7k7mz.pdf
... and the SP sank, below the insto's issue price: closed today at $4.17. Awkward.

So Electro Optic's return to the heady days of $10+ may be some time off.
Unless they close a big deal to revive interest?


----------



## finicky (21 April 2020)

Been following this too. Very surprised at the immediate wrecking of the placement and SPP support line of $4.75

Counting on a likely Australian defence contract near term on quick payment terms to help cashflow.

In its NTA Report for March, published April 14, Clime Asset Management (CAM) maintained its conviction in EOS and had this to say:

"Defence and Space technologies developer Electro Optic Systems (EOS)
was also unfairly caught in the sell-off, in our view, with shares falling
from over $10.00 in February to a low of $3.00 in March. EOS contracts to
allied governments globally and as such we believe demand will be largely
unaffected by the economic downturn.

With cash of $78m, no debt, and a contract pipeline for its Defence
products of $3bn, EOS is well placed over the medium term. At $3.00 per
share, the enterprise was trading at less than 10x EBIT, a remarkably cheap
price for a company forecast to grow earnings at 45%+ in the coming
years.

The long term opportunity in EOS is potentially immense. Presently, the
Defence segment drives the company’s financial results. In the future
we think the Space and Communications segments may be the primary
earnings drivers. These divisions were available as free options during
March."


----------



## finicky (22 April 2020)

This seems rare - looks like the SPP offers a better deal to retail holders than the placement to institutions at $4.75. 
A better deal in terms of price anyway (option (b) where the price will be derived from the recent share price performance - obviously lower so far than $4.75). That suggest to me that the strange rapid selling below 4.75 could be explained by prior knowledge of the terms in this announcement?

Today's SPP terms announcement:

"The SPP will give all Eligible Shareholders an opportunity to apply for up to A$30,000 worth of new Shares at an issue price per Share [which is the lower of: (a) $4.75, being the Placement Price; and (b) the price (rounded down to the nearest cent) which is equal to the volume weighted average price (VWAP) of EOS Shares traded on ASX over the 5 trading days up to, and including, the date that the Offer closes"


----------



## finicky (22 April 2020)

Put a bid in for 1,000 units @ 4.01
Edit: boom filled straightaway, price now 3.99
Will try to make any more a chart based buy.


----------



## galumay (22 April 2020)

Be careful, the Barts have a history of separating retail investors from their capital.


----------



## finicky (22 April 2020)

^^^
Ruh-roh,
Stockhead Sept 2017
https://stockhead.com.au/tech/this-500-million-dollar-asx-listed-company-has-no-product/

"...The leader of the expedition, Fred Bart, is a man for which the term “colourful business history” was coined.

The former professional poker player has been involved with at least six corporate collapses and has fingers in three pies right now: an Israeli cancer R&D company, a tech company that deals with space trash, and Audio Pixels, of which his wife Cheryl Bart is a director.

Mr Bart told Stockhead he has interests in more than 30 others."


----------



## Country Lad (22 April 2020)

Belli said:


> Fred Bart.  Phil Bart, brother.  Phil Bart and Stan Howard, Directors National Textiles.  Stan Howard. John Howard (ex-PM), brother.




Have a look at the AKP thread.  Also run by 2 Barts and a mate.


----------



## Purple XS2 (22 April 2020)

One Bart I can live with. Looking at the execs and directors, both here and in the USA, their credentials don't mark them as a bunch of chumps.

BTW, characterising Electro Optic as "_a tech company that deals with space trash_" doesn't sound like stockhead has had a very close look at this company.

Regards,
P


----------



## galumay (22 April 2020)

One Bart is one too many in my book!


----------



## sptrawler (22 April 2020)

Belli said:


> Fred Bart.  Phil Bart, brother.  Phil Bart and Stan Howard, Directors National Textiles.  Stan Howard. John Howard (ex-PM), brother.



From memory, Stan Howard was at the helm of Yates garden products, when they had problems around 2000. Did my dough on that one also.


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 April 2020)

April has been an up and down month for Electro-Optic, and today's Appendix 4c quarterly is abit gloomy, reciting the disruptions of COVID-19, the effect of which look to be unsettling for some months to come.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200430/pdf/44hdtr4r305tb7.pdf
That being said, should it come to pass that May sees a brightening of future skies, EOS might just attact attention from investors wanting to get in ahead of the game.

Last close at $4.70.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

Probably a better 'defence spend' play

_The *Electro Optic Systems Hldg Ltd* share price has rocketed 22% higher to $6.52. This follows an announcement by the defence-focused technology company that it has entered into contract negotiations with the Commonwealth of Australia for the acquisition of 251 Remote Weapon Stations and related materiel. This is part of the government’s $270 billion capability upgrade for the Australian Defence Force_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 April 2021)

Electro Optic Systems Holdings Ltd has achieved a major breakthrough in laser technology which significantly advances the global effort to mitigate space debris. 

The innovation involves the use of a Guide Star Laser to allow high speed adaptive optics to form laser beams that can track and move space debris at lower altitudes and faster speeds than ever previously possible. This intellectual property has been developed by EOS in collaboration with the Space Environment Research Centre, and will now be commercialised and owned by EOS, with applications including space debris mitigation and high bandwidth satellite communications.



> _SERC's aims were to reduce the rate of space debris proliferation caused by space debris collisions, and to demonstrate the potential of ground-based lasers to manoeuvre space debris so that collisions can be prevented. By leveraging the substantial existing infrastructure, facilities and research momentum of its participants, SERC was able to achieve these aims within its $62 million budget and its mission was successfully completed as planned on 31 March 2021._


----------



## JohnDe (18 January 2022)

Is the EOS ship slowly sinking? 

I can't believe that their SP has dropped for so long when there is so much potential in the current climate of world fear and investment in technology.


----------



## galumay (18 January 2022)

JohnDe said:


> I can't believe that their SP has dropped for so long when there is so much potential in the current climate of world fear and investment in technology.



Potential doesnt drive share price! Have a look at the financials & you will understand the depressed price. Also the Bart factor looms large. That's a red flag for any business IMO. Always check the board & top 20 holders. I have a blacklist I check against them.


----------



## JohnDe (1 March 2022)

With Russian missiles launching everyday - 



> EOS, Nova Systems’ Sovereign Missile Alliance partners with Diehl Defence for guided munitions enterprise​
> The Sovereign Missile Alliance, a joint venture between Electro Optic Systems and Nova Systems, has announced its intention to partner with guided weapons contractor Diehl Defence for the Sovereign Guided Weapons Enterprise.
> 
> Designed to provide sovereign solutions for missile and guided weapons manufacturing, the joint venture leverages the capabilities of both EOS and Nova Systems with a reported 1,000 employees and $500 million annual turnover.
> ...


----------



## JohnDe (16 March 2022)

22.4% up today, must be a big announcement coming very soon. 

Don't get excited yet, could easily fall as fast.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 March 2022)

JohnDe said:


> 22.4% up today, must be a big announcement coming very soon.



It was $10 before Covid appeared, so in the 2 years it has been a steady decline. And $1.60 was only  a week ago


JohnDe said:


> Don't get excited yet, could easily fall as fast.



the defence spend is only going to increase, though


----------



## JohnDe (23 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> It was $10 before Covid appeared, so in the 2 years it has been a steady decline. And $1.60 was only  a week ago
> 
> the defence spend is only going to increase, though




Another good day.

I didn't know the company during the $10 days, I discovered them during the Covid crash and topped up during their super lows. This one is a medium term hold for me. though the continual price drop has got me thinking about a sell.


----------



## galumay (24 March 2022)

Be careful, management is the risk with this one, the Bart effect is poison for shareholders sooner or later!


----------



## Belli (24 March 2022)

galumay said:


> Be careful, management is the risk with this one, the Bart effect is poison for shareholders sooner or later!




Ah, so you remember another company director of the same surname.

However, Mr Bart resigned as chair of EOS some time ago and is no longer on the Broad.


----------



## JohnDe (5 July 2022)

Can anyone tell me why pay $1.20 for a SPP when you can currently pick up the shares for between $0.975 - $1.01



> *Electro Optic Systems Holdings Limited *– Share Purchase Plan On 29 June 2022, Electro Optic Systems Holdings Limited ACN 092 708 364 (ASX: EOS) (EOS or Company) announced to the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) a proposed A$15 million placement of new fully paid ordinary shares in EOS (Shares) to institutional investors (Placement) at an issue price of *A$1.20 per Share* (Placement Price).


----------



## galumay (5 July 2022)

Bart & Dennis bailing should have been the red flag, if they couldn't wring anymore out of shareholders it was a clear sign the game was over. 
So, no, no one can tell you why you should pay over the odds for this train wreck!


----------



## JohnDe (6 July 2022)

Well, looks like a spanner has been put into the works to make things interesting -



> *Form 603 Notice of initial substantial holder *
> *- Electro Optic Systems Holdings Limited (ASX: EOS) (the Company) *
> 
> Please find attached a Notice of initial substantial holder for the Company. Brickworks Limited currently holds 26.1% of the shares in Washington H. Soul Pattinson and Company Limited (ASX: SOL) which results in Brickworks Limited having a deemed relevant interest in the Company.
> ...


----------



## galumay (6 July 2022)

Yep, I think it goes to zero if nothing happens, so the operating business sold off to SOL makes sense. A real and honest management team can likely run the business profitably.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Well, looks like a spanner has been put into the works to make things interesting -



interesting, indeed. So if BKW have 26.1% of SOL, and SOL has, by announcement, 6.21% of EOS, then _*BKW would be close to or at 19.9% of EOS? *And when new shares are issued under the SPP, then these percentages are likely to change again._

Which makes this from BKW clear to some:


> _Unless the substantial holder acquires a relevant interest in the Company in its own right or it ceases to have those deemed relevant interests, or there is a significant development that would provide material information to the market as contemplated in section 602 of the Corporations Act, the substantial holder does not intend to file further substantial holder notices in relation to the Company as these would be more confusing than informative_.



EOS up and now trading around $1.09

Also, a lot of companies give a VWAP formula that can protect the downside of a SPP, following a placement. From EOS:


> _In particular, you should note the future market price of Shares is uncertain and may rise or fall.  This means the price you pay for Shares under the SPP may be either higher or lower than the Share price as traded on ASX at the time the Shares are issued to you under the SPP, with the effect that the value of your investment in the Shares could rise or fall. _


----------



## galumay (15 July 2022)

Article in the AFR on EOS today, things look terminal. BKW/SOL probably ends up with the bits of the business it wants and the rest goes to 0.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2022)

galumay said:


> Article in the AFR on EOS today, things look terminal. BKW/SOL probably ends up with the bits of the business it wants and the rest goes to 0.



_Violins please._

Former chief of army and EOS chairman, Peter Leahy, says an EOS subsidiary called SpaceLink has the potential to be a critical part of the AUKUS security pact, but* it needs more capital than can be supplied by EOS.*

Leahy says there are good geopolitical reasons why the Australian government should step in to provide longer-term funding for SpaceLink, which needs up to $300 million to achieve its commercial goals.



> “_It allows for almost instantaneous global communications, which means you can move information securely and safely in large volumes_.





> “_That means you can command globally dispersed operations which is something we’ve been trying to achieve for a long time_".


----------



## galumay (19 July 2022)

LOL! More acting than the Oscars! 'Acting, Acting CFO'


----------



## rcw1 (21 July 2022)

galumay said:


> LOL! More acting than the Oscars! 'Acting, Acting CFO'
> 
> View attachment 144273




Appointment  of Dr Andreas Schwer as Chief Executive Officer effective 1 August 2022.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## galumay (21 July 2022)

Its like a game of musical chairs in reverse.


----------



## rcw1 (13 October 2022)

Good morning
Hoping everybody having a good day 

EOS announcement- EOS enters into New Financing Facilities & continues development of Strategic Growth Options.  

Market likes it 18%  gain at the minute.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02581575-37K1ERTJCC8LIEPFQAP3KONCVF/pdf?access_token=0007QnrtUMi5jiJaur0MgsYqyAZQ
		


rcw1 had a history with this stock.  Favourable and unfavourable.  Got stuck with a parcel of 
shares - which owes rcw1 plenty.  Thought long and hard … left in the top drawer. See what happens,  shoulda offloaded long ago, sentimentality not rcw1 strong suit and yet 
tear away stop loss situation ignored. … …  Mistake yes not smart. 

Anyways,  funnily enough well shrewd maybe or silly 🙃; captured another parcel of EOS at rock bottom price, walking that tight rope, will sell soon today at good profit. Silly number of buyers hanging around… at the moment.  rcw1 watching this one ever so closely.

Kindly conduct your own due diligence.  

Kind regards 
rcw1


----------

